# Smok v8 stick kit with the big baby beast rba



## Nightwalker (25/2/17)

OK. So we have worked out that a rba section can be added to to the v8 stick kit.
Who has done it and what builds do you use?


----------



## William Vermaak (25/2/17)

I really wanted to do it, but I need the longer glass for my BBB before I can fire it up properly. There's very limited space in there, so I will suggest 2.5mm ID with max 5 wraps.

EDIT: Forgot to say that I will not go below 0.2 Ohm on a dual coil. It's got a 3000mAh battery, but I like to play it safe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (8/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> I really wanted to do it, but I need the longer glass for my BBB before I can fire it up properly. There's very limited space in there, so I will suggest 2.5mm ID with max 5 wraps.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to say that I will not go below 0.2 Ohm on a dual coil. It's got a 3000mAh battery, but I like to play it safe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

Were did you get a glass??


----------



## Nightwalker (8/3/17)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Were did you get a glass??


From Alice at noon clouds


----------



## kimbo (8/3/17)

Nightwalker said:


> From Alice at noon clouds


Thanks i se they dont have stock


----------



## Nightwalker (8/3/17)

kimbo said:


> Thanks i se they dont have stock


No no no. Sorry man. I meant to be more specific. Email or call them. Not on the site.


----------



## kimbo (8/3/17)

ok thanks


----------

